# VXRS Headset Bearings



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know a source for headset bearings for a VXRS Ulteam (2008)?

I can get them from the Australian distributor, but am fairly sure they are ripping us off at $120 per bearing!

Thanks.

JMRR1


----------



## OKI_Axehole (Oct 3, 2011)

You try Wrench Science, R&A, or Colorado Cyclery?

The wrench science guys know their stuff, but the other two will gove you a better price.


----------



## dnades (Apr 19, 2008)

Google Justin Spinelli. Luxe Wheelworks is his company. He is a Time Dealer as well and is located in Boston currently.


----------



## TDMaryld (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the manual on how to install the headset for a VXR team. Just purchased a new frame set and it did not have the manual.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I mean this with the utmost respect:
Good freakin luck, I bought new bearings for my vxrs and e-mailed Time for a reference (just incase) 2 months ago.....as of yet, no reply. What's with French bike companys? They (Look / Time) create great rides yet seem to have crappy customer service.
Good news, didn't have a problem, you shouldn't either. Tighten the stem, part way then tap the plug in all the way before tightening the stem completely.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@cantride55,

have to agree the customer service sucks big time.
sent an email to TIME, enquiring on a repaint for my 5yr old TIME VXRS Ulteam. 
no response either, and that was about 3 months ago. 

I'm located in Tokyo Japan by the way, and the nearest TIME rep is 500km away and rather than going thru the rep, prefer to deal direct with TIME. 
frame was bought in Singapore (I'm the original owner) in 2007.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've found that company's prefer customer's go through the lbs, and they go through I their distributors, which makes sense until you're in a place where there is one rep for many miles and the rep only shows up once a month to the lbs. If they forget the part the customer waits another month for the part. That's why I try to deal directly as well. Companys don't seem to understand that or care. They have my money already. I waited 2 months once for a der. hanger from the rep. Luckly, the lbs was good enough to strip one off a showroom bike for me. The two month wait was for a back up. What if the lbs. wouldn't strip one? I'd have to wait two months to ride that bike again?
Have you asked the lbs / dealer for the rep's contact info? Maybe you can meet and get the part asap. As for a manual, I don't know where they are on-line. Maybe the rep knows.
Good luck, ride safe.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

cantride55 said:


> I waited 2 months once for a der. hanger from the rep. Luckly, the lbs was good enough to strip one off a showroom bike for me. .


You know you can buy the DH from internet. Wheels manufacturing makes a copy. Mine took less than 10 days for delivery. 

Bearings might be hard to find. I agree that their customer service directly sucks big "TIME".


----------

